# First Bacon.  Couple of Questions.



## commander quan (Jun 21, 2012)

This weekend I am planning on cold smoking my first batch of bacon.  I have 8 lbs. of belly that will have cured for 1.5 weeks by then.  I'll be using the AMNPS probably with maple, or hickory inside my WSM.  Approximately how long should I plan on letting this smoke for?   Also, should the skin be cut off before or after the cold smoke?  I've read about it done both ways, and wonder what you're results have been.

Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have always taken the skin off afterwards, it is much easier to remove if you don't want to slice it with the rind on (some of us old-timers prefer it with the rind on, lots of flavor chewing that rind before discarding it!).  You can roll up the rind and tie it and it makes a good chew toy for the dog too, some people simmer it in beans or soups also for flavor.  i usually give it 8 hours of smoke myself, but I looveee smokey flavor!  'Til it reaches a nice color!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I have always taken the skin off afterwards, it is much easier to remove if you don't want to slice it with the rind on (some of us old-timers prefer it with the rind on, lots of flavor chewing that rind before discarding it!).  You can roll up the rind and tie it and it makes a good chew toy for the dog too, some people simmer it in beans or soups also for flavor.  i usually give it 8 hours of smoke myself, but I looveee smokey flavor!  'Til it reaches a nice color!


X2


----------



## commander quan (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Gentlemen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep.. what has been said already.  It is true that you can use everything but the oink.  I have made cracklings before.  They turned out good.  I boiled the rind for about half an hour.  Then let it dry and fried it. ummm..


----------



## commander quan (Jun 24, 2012)

I gave the bacon the 9.5 hour smoke over night with the hickory pellets, and the AMNPS worked perfectly.  Taking the skin off was a little tougher than I was expecting, but I'm happy with the results for my first attempt.  I cut a couple pieces off and cooked them up, the flavor was really good.  

Right now everything is wrapped up, and in the fridge, how long should I let these rest before slicking?


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 1, 2012)

I would let them rest at least over night.  I have heard people say to give it a day or two for the flavor to "round out"

Curious what temp were you at through your smoke?  I am going to be smoking some cured bellys(curing) in about 7 days or so.

Q view?


----------



## alblancher (Jul 1, 2012)

Enjoy a small piece for breakfast and then vacu pack the rest.  Let it go a week or two in the freezer  optional but not required.  Freezing also makes it easier to slice


----------



## commander quan (Jul 6, 2012)

Josh Swanson said:


> I would let them rest at least over night.  I have heard people say to give it a day or two for the flavor to "round out"
> 
> Curious what temp were you at through your smoke?  I am going to be smoking some cured bellys(curing) in about 7 days or so.
> 
> Q view?




I cold smoked the bacon with the a-maze-n pellet smoker filled with hickory.  I smoked for about 10 hours overnight, and the temp outside temp was somewhere around the low 80s when I out it on and went down into the low 70s by the time it was done in the morning.


----------

